# Serwerowe stage4 2007.0

## szamot

Hello wszystkim.

Kumpel zmajstrowal ostatnio swoj stage4 dla instalacji serwerow. Stage 4 ma skonfigurowaną synchonizację ntp (pl.pool.ntp.org), crona i logrotate oraz kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-hardened PaX + grsec. Dodal tez kilkanascie pakietow, ktorych w oryginalnym stage3 nie ma:

screen, ssmtp, profuse, logrotate, vixie-cron, syslog-ng, emacs,

mc, lilo, rsbac-sources, strace, e2fsprogs, xfsprogs, pciutils,

p7zip, gentoolkit, bind-tools, iftop, bwmon, mtr, nmap, traceroute,

iptables, iproute2, netcat, tcpdump, whois, ntp

Zapraszamy do pobierania i testowania  :Smile: 

Stage mozna pociagnac torrentem: 

http://www.linuxmasters.pl/torrent/stage4-base.torrent

lub 

http://www.mininova.org/tor/729006

a takze przez http:

http://www.linuxmasters.pl/stage4/linuxmasters-stage4.tar.gz

lub

http://slackpl.one.pl/~czeryna/linuxmasters-stage4.tar.gz

Wiecej informacji mozecie uzyskac tu: http://www.linuxmasters.pl  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

jesli dla publicity to kernela tam raczej byc nie powinno -> takie moje zdanie...

----------

## XANi

hmm, a jakby sam .config kernela zostawić ? Mnie zawsze wkurzało że w stockowym kernelu musiałem włączać wszystkie rzeczy do iptables. A tak wogóle to ja zmajstrowałem tego stage ;]

----------

## Belliash

nie da rady...

pomysl...

zeby skompilowac iptables tzreba miec skompilwoanego kernela...

wywalisz kernela? musisz wywalic iptables... przynajmniej tak jest np. z alsa i innymi smieciami, choc moge sie mylic.

tak zcy inaczej kernela moim zdaniem byc nie powinno...

Jaki to problem zemergowac?

----------

## XANi

można mergnąć iptables and other shit a potem unmergnąć kernel i zapakować.

Dobra, może i kernela nie powinno być, ale config z jakimiś sensownymi wartościami domyślnymi jednak się przydaję  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

ale taki iptables nie bedzie dziala z innym kernelem...

tzreba bedzie go przeemergowac wiec co z tego ze bedzie?

zbedne dane do pobrania bo emerge i tak bedzie ciagnal tarballa...

----------

## XANi

zależy, jeżeli skompilujesz iptables bez flag typu "extentions" to będzie działał z innymi bo nie będzie się opierał  na includach z kernela w usr/src tylko na includach z /usr/include/linux

----------

## bartmarian

no dobrze, a skad wiadomo ze w tym systemie nie ma innych dodatkow ?

----------

## XANi

nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi, sprecyzuj, jakich dodatków do czego ?

----------

## kurak

bartmarian ma rację, skąd możemy wiedzieć, że nie zarzuciłeś jakiegoś trojanka czy tam robaczka? Może to brzmi naiwnie, ale bezpieczeństwo musi być  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Na pewno przeportował Prosiaka pod Linuksa  :Smile: 

A poza tym to tutaj jest mowa o dystrybucji bazowanej na Gentoo a nie o stage  :Wink: 

----------

## XANi

> Na pewno przeportował Prosiaka pod Linuksa  :Smile: 

> A poza tym to tutaj jest mowa o dystrybucji bazowanej na Gentoo a nie o stage  :Wink: 

cieżko nazwać to dystrybucją wzorowaną na gentoo, jak wszystkie pakiety są z głównego repo gentoo

> bartmarian ma rację, skąd możemy wiedzieć, że nie zarzuciłeś jakiegoś trojanka czy tam robaczka? Może to brzmi 

> naiwnie, ale bezpieczeństwo musi być  :Smile: 

Jedyny sposób żeby wiedzieć to sprawdzić ;] w sumie to planuje zrobić skrypcik shellowy do budowania takiego stage'a, wtedy każdy bedzie mógł sobie sprawdzić co robi, ale to kiedy bede miał trochę wolnego czasu a na to się nie zapowiada ;/

A jak boisz się że w binarkach są jakieś paskudztwa zawsze możesz reemegować wszystko, albo skopiować na czysty stage3 katalog /etc i plik world a potem przeemerować   :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

autor pisze o konfigu kernela...

to ja napisze cos od siebie odnosnie tego konfigu...

skoro admin stawia serwer i bazuje sie na gentoo-hardened to nie sadze by byl takim laikiem ciapa i fujara by nie potrafil sobie kernela skonfigurowac...

noo ale coz przypadki chodza po ludziach...

a temat jak na moje oko nadaje sie juz bardziej do OT niz tutaj...

----------

## Gabrys

A mnie się pomysł podoba. Długo szukałem takiego stage, bądź jakiejś dystrybucji opartej na Gentoo na serwery, tak by móc się cieszyć wygodą użytkowania Gentoo bez potrzeby kompilowania wszystkiego od zera.

----------

## szamot

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A mnie się pomysł podoba. Długo szukałem takiego stage, bądź jakiejś dystrybucji opartej na Gentoo na serwery, tak by móc się cieszyć wygodą użytkowania Gentoo bez potrzeby kompilowania wszystkiego od zera.

 

YES! YES! YES!  :Wink:  Wreszcie komus sie spodobalo  :Very Happy:  Dzieki!

----------

## XANi

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> autor pisze o konfigu kernela...
> 
> to ja napisze cos od siebie odnosnie tego konfigu...
> 
> skoro admin stawia serwer i bazuje sie na gentoo-hardened to nie sadze by byl takim laikiem ciapa i fujara by nie potrafil sobie kernela skonfigurowac...
> ...

 

Tu nie chodzi o to czy ktos umie czy nie umie, dałem to dlatego że mnie zawsze wkurzało włączanie dziesiątek modułów do iptables   :Very Happy: 

----------

